# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Zwyrodnienie stawów

## kasia@

Witam,

Mam problem z moją mamą, która ma 56 lat i od pół roku temu zdiagnozowano u niej chorobę zwyrodnienie stawów a dokładnie dotyczy to stawu barkowego. Chodzi na rehabilitacje ale lekarz poradził jednak operacje, wymiany stawu biodrowego. Nie wiem co ma robic, czy to moze byc niebezpieczne, tzn jak duze jest ryzyko czy w ogóle?
Proszę o pomoc, moze ktos jest na forum i bedzie wiedział z doswiadczenia cos na ten temat, to proszę o kontakt. Z góry bardzo dziekuje.

----------

